# Terraria



## Conti027 (May 22, 2011)

I didn't see a thread for Terraria so I thought I would start one. The best way to describe it would be like a 2D Minecraft. (Edit: Wrong, The more I play the more I realize its extremely different from Minecraft) Its a fun game and a great time killer just like Minecraft. A lot more fighting and has PvP and teams/colors.
Its on Steam for $9.99 

I set up a server to play with a few friends so I don't know to much about it yet but a sad part about the server is right now it only holds 8 people. 

Edit: http://www.terraria.org/
Has links to forums/Chat/Twitter & more.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 22, 2011)

This game has minecraft elements but is not minecraft.  I would say it i more complex.  Overall, I like MC more, but this is really fun.


----------



## Conti027 (May 22, 2011)

Didn't mean to say it was Minecraft but a nice way to paint a picture for someone that hasn't heard of it I think would be saying "its like a 2d Minecraft", But yes your complete right it is not Minecraft. Still very fun


----------



## psyko12 (May 23, 2011)

Hehe this is addictively fun... xD although haven't improved much from my 1st gameplay.. Got eaten too much by zombies when night falls lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 23, 2011)

Does it get new updates a lot like minecraft, or it shit pretty much a finished game with new content probably coming in the form of DLC if there is any new content?


----------



## Conti027 (May 24, 2011)

It gets updates a lot like minecraft it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 24, 2011)

I tried it, somehow it did keep me busy for a while. Then I had to do other things. I might play again, I need people to move into my homes.


----------



## Necrofire (May 24, 2011)

Once I got the molten armor, the muramasa, the flamarang, and had killed the 2 summonable bosses like 40 times + killing skeletron, I stopped playing because there really isn't much else to do.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 26, 2011)

I found an Enchanted Boomerang in a chest (yeah I'm deep in the ground!) and it rocks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

I just started playing this a few days ago, just finished up my floating Castle, screenshots not big enough to show the final tower


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 26, 2011)

Holy crap this thing just appeared in my house.  I got it down to half health and then it flew away!  I could have killed it!  FUCK.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 26, 2011)

I guess a charm against the Evil Eye would help you a lot! (lol joke)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Holy crap this thing just appeared in my house.  I got it down to half health and then it flew away!  I could have killed it!  FUCK.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42373&stc=1&d=1306388991



You have to summon that to get it to appear.


----------



## Conti027 (May 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You have to summon that to get it to appear.



You don't have to summon it. (Eye of Chulu) I've had it come randomly 2 times now.


----------



## psyko12 (May 26, 2011)

Gwahh so addicting lol... Especially making other worlds just to pillage ores and stuff hahaha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> You don't have to summon it. (Eye of Chulu) I've had it come randomly 2 times now.



Huh, I havent seen it random or even heard of it being random, must be bad luck


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Huh, I havent seen it random or even heard of it being random, must be bad luck



there are smaller ones that come randomly, but i have never seen one that large in hours of play.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> there are smaller ones that come randomly, but i have never seen one that large in hours of play.



I went deep, deep underground, and then "SOMETHING IS WATCHING YOU" appeared on the screen.  I then used my teleport to home item, and this thing appeared.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

I haven't summoned it myself ever, usually my friends have, but I believe you have to be underground at one of those altars to summon it.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

i have to say, just like minecraft: i didn't think much of terraria at first, 

but it gets addicting.  for me it will never be on par
with minecraft, but it's still a goof waste of time


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

It really shouldn't be compared to Minecraft, it is about building, but it's a lot about fighting and crafting gear, also it's half the price now and will be 1/3 the price with Minecraft is fully released.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

Only can be purchased through Steam? 


I assume it is an indy title so I wonder if it will ever be part of an Humble Bundle.  At the same time, $10 is difficult to pass up.


----------



## Conti027 (May 27, 2011)

I would love to see Terraria go 3D like minecraft. It would open it up to a whole new level of awesome. It still wouldn't be a rip off of minecraft even if it was 3D. 
I love the RPG element of Terraria. The color teams,the weapons,npc/s,tons of fighting,hunting down items,etc. just makes it awesome!

But yes it can only be purchased through Steam.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2011)

Game has a ton of micromanagement. I made a wood sword, felt like I accomplished a lot. Any tips and tricks for a newcomer? ;D Is it worth it to build a house? I dont see a real use..cept maybe if its protected from slime.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Game has a ton of micromanagement. I made a wood sword, felt like I accomplished a lot. Any tips and tricks for a newcomer? ;D Is it worth it to build a house? I dont see a real use..cept maybe if its protected from slime.



You need a house.  For a place to put workbenches, beds, etc.  You will need to protect yourself when a blood moon comes up.  

I have a whole town.  Once giant hotel structure with 4 stories for the NPC's, and a small 5th house for another NPC.  I also have my house with double thick walls, and tons of chests, etc.  I'll take a screenshot of it.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2011)

^ man thats awesome. I'm guessing blood moons are a bad thing. Those friends of yours fight for you? Is that the main goal of the game then, To defend the blood moon attack?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> ^ man thats awesome. I'm guessing blood moons are a bad thing. Those friends of yours fight for you? Is that the main goal of the game then, To defend the blood moon attack?



No, the blood moon just happens sometimes.  Bosses are the main point of the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2011)

Blood Moons aren't too bad once you got decent gear you can just stay outside at night, if you got crap gear, just put a block behind your door and afk for a bit. I wish there was a way to zoom out the screen, my castle is far too large for a screenshot now sadly


----------



## Peter1986C (May 30, 2011)

Make screenshots of each section then, and GIMP or Photoshop them together.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a way to start a dedicated Terraria server?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make screenshots of each section then, and GIMP or Photoshop them together.



Yeah, I could, but I like my screenshots all hosted by Steam, all in one place is easy to find. But I might later just for fun.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to start a dedicated Terraria server?



I haven't ever really messed with servers much, so I'm not sure if you mean just a comp to run only Terraria. But I have my Hometheater PC as a Server. I use remote desktop to start Terraria, launch a server, then I join it as do all my friends. That way Steam doesn't show me playing Terraria 24/7. You just need to have Steam on that PC also, need to start it in offline mode, then fire up Terraria and you are set.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

That's not ideal but I suppose it would work.  I was hoping for some commandline parameters or some such so it can run without a window or in the tray.  It's gonna be at high risk of getting closed if it has to run in a Window all the time.  Oh, and I hope there's a way to mute the audio...


----------



## Conti027 (May 31, 2011)

It sounds like hes working on that. Hoping to see a better server system in the next update. I just finished building a server for teamspeak/terraria/minecraft for my friends and I.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

Oh, need an option to change the port number too.  I hate using default port numbers because it's too obvious to port scanners.  I hope you're right that they are working on it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's not ideal but I suppose it would work.  I was hoping for some commandline parameters or some such so it can run without a window or in the tray.  It's gonna be at high risk of getting closed if it has to run in a Window all the time.  Oh, and I hope there's a way to mute the audio...



Right now they don't have a server client, there was on on the forums, but it was buggy and caused Goblin Armies constantly (I know because I tried it). They are working on making a server client, but for now you must just use the normal client. You won't have to worry about sound, as when you run a server it just shows the people playing on it and it doesn't actually enter the game. So if you are to host on your main comp, oyu actually need to open 2 Terraria's.

The game use to crash a bit before the most recent patch, but when 1.02v came out, since then my HTPC has been running it without being minimized for I think 5 days now with no issues. I just have Windows Midea Center running over the top and Terraria running behind it.

As far as port changing, I'm not sure, doubt it's possible now, but like I said they are working on a server client. The creators just made a post a few days ago on their forums about what they are working on, PvP content, other dimensions, Server Client are just a few of the things.

Also if you haven't hosted yet, I'm pretty sure you need Hamachi to host the way it sits. So anyone else thats wants to play with you will also need it. Here's a screenshot showing remote connection to the HTPC with it running the media server.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

So it uses more than just port 7777?  Is that why you are using Hamachi?  I can forward ports without a problem as long as I know what to forward.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm assuming it uses multiple ports. Me and a few friends tried without Hamachi and it wouldn't run. They had been playing before me and using Hamachi and said I needed it, so I just picked it up, haven't looked into it a ton.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So it uses more than just port 7777?  Is that why you are using Hamachi?  I can forward ports without a problem as long as I know what to forward.



netstat -a


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> netstat -a


That won't do much good if it uses random ports once the handshake is performed.  If they're using Hamachi, I assume that's what is happening.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 1, 2011)

As of right now it uses port 7777 it use to use 31337 but they changed it. I've been running a server on my main computer for a few days and just moved it over to my server and I just use port forwarding on my router. Works great for me. I hate using hamachi.
On his twitter he said he is making it so you can change the port number and have up to 255 players.  
Twitter "The upcoming Server software is coming along nicely. And it can change things like port number and max players (255!) as promised. +kick/ban"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome.  I might have to wait a bit before exploring hosting options then.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like this game. trying to build Deep Space Nine lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

The 1.0.3 patch landed yesterday and the game now has it's own server client with a bit more flexibility. Here's the patch notes, I really wasn't expecting them to crank out a server client and so many other nice changes this fast, good sign.



> *1.0.3 Change Log*
> *Player*
> Players can no longer repeatedly double jump after touching the top of the world.
> 
> ...



And in celebration of resolution finally being added, I can now take a screenshot of my castle! Here's 2 screens to show the normal 800x600 vs 1920x1080.
800x600





1920x1080





Yes my castles floors are uneven and theres torches everywhere. A friend dumped lava in my house and it bugged out the floor so I had to raise my whole castle by 1 brick to fix it, in the process of finalizing it now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2011)

The -config command doesn't seem to work on TerrariaServer.exe.  I got it working though using the commandline parameters and didn't even have to install Steam on my server (just copied the program files from mine to the server).  I love how you can connect/disconnect really quick and not have to wait for it to load/save.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2011)

You won't need Steam to run the Server, but it will never update if you don't have Steam. Unless you copy your updated game folder from your gaming PC when it does update. I had to go online with my HTPC to update it today.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I intend to do.  I just have to remember to do it. XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2011)

Uh, anyone else get the arms dealer since 1.0.3?  I got a musket in my inventory and have waited hours yet, he never appeared.  I got all the other NPCs and 3 spare houses.


Edit: WTF? After posting this, he appears. XD

It might have been because I added two more houses.  I now have 11 so that shouldn't have been the cause.


Edit: This is what we got so far:






There's a mushroom farm deeper down at at 500 feet below, there's a 80x60 boss fighting room (completely open with planks to get around fast and wooden walls so nothing spawns in it).


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang thats awesome too! I didnt realize you could build underground, but I guess you just have to hammer down the dirt walls first, huh. 

Game is super addictive. It started out for me as just being something to play on the side, now I find myself talking about it during work. lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2011)

New world, new home:





This is a much more efficient design than the previous one in every regard.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 16, 2011)

old one was cool as heck though. what is the purpose of the pool in your old one ? did you ever knock out that block and let it flood something


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone know of good public servers? PC game world has one at 85.236.100.22 port 8577, but I guess its super crowded because I havent had much luck getting in it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> old one was cool as heck though. what is the purpose of the pool in your old one ? did you ever knock out that block and let it flood something


The pool was mostly to make sure water was available if/when it was needed.  It never actually got drained before we switched worlds.

That shaft goes all the way to the bottom of the map and it was used to duct water away from areas of interest as well as leading water to lava so obsidian could be mined.  It is a very effective system and resulted in well over 2000 obsidian mined.  Now with 1.0.5, we can't mine the bountiful supplies of lava in the underworld anymore.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 25, 2011)

I use LogMeIn Hamachi thing, which I highly recommend. It's AtomicMonkey with the numbers being 5.241.235.227
I'm always connected to the internet since I'm using a Cat6 cable(s) from the modem to the router and from the router to the Gigabit switch. I just enjoy building and the character name is DerpoMan.
Oh my SteamID is The_Flash2019. (Somebody from the forums keeps inviting me to play Left4Dead 2 but I don't own it yet. Retail VALVe Source titles, never digital distribution.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2011)

It works fine without a VPN (e.g. Hamachi) even behind a NAT (as long as the serving port is forwarded).


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It works fine without a VPN (e.g. Hamachi) even behind a NAT (as long as the serving port is forwarded).



Oh the Hamachi is more out of habit anyway. Pity there isn't very much tech in the game since I was attemping a Blade Runner-esque landscape.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2011)

Terraria is 25% off through July 10 for those that are interested.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be playing Terraria in about an hour or so. I'll be hosting a multiplayer through Hamachi.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 13, 2011)

Been playing it since three days with a friend. Single player is way too overwhelming and a lot harder. Got some decent items now and cool weapons and armor. Eater of Worlds isn't much of a challenge now. But need more Meteorite Ore... but since we built an Autobahn across the entire map, a meteor drops only a few blocks... so world hopping is the key. 

Really a time waster but so much fun in coop.

PS: Fucking Goblin Army and their Goblin Sorcerers annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2011)

I've only ever seen one Goblin Army.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 13, 2011)

It's a fun little game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've only ever seen one Goblin Army.



My server got bugged and it was endless Goblin Army's, after the 3rd I just started to get annoyed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2013)

If anyone is interested in buying it, it is 75% off today:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/105600/?snr=1_4_4__43


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought this upon release and played it for one day.  My friend continued to play it, but I couldn't stop comparing it to minecraft.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah it is basically a poor man's minecraft. But there's something about the side-scroll 2dness to it that I find more appealing. Plus some of the scenario maps are absolutely genius.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

I have it and haven't had a chance to play with it. May give it a try this weekend.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2013)

i can see the similarities between the two but to really compare them or call it a "poor man's minecraft" is a bit of stretch.  yes it's 2d as mentioned, which is a glaring difference which honestly i think is enough to distinguish the two. also terraria is much more combat focused than minecraft.
i put many more hours into minecraft, but i still saw value in terraria. another game along these lines is cortex commander, but that is more destruction and less construction - still worth checking out.

the way i see it minecraft is a creative game, a game for exploring. terraria is a combat game where exploring is secondary, and construction is a tool not a creative expression. at least that's how it was for me.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 10, 2013)

I've put about 23 hours into this game in the last week and have been having a real blast.  It's the first game in quite a while that I can play for more than 45 minutes in a stretch.


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 10, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I've put about 23 hours into this game in the last week and have been having a real blast.  It's the first game in quite a while that I can play for more than 45 minutes in a stretch.



It's a great game, I have 144hrs punched according to Steam. It has a lot of replay-ability and so much content. Once you beat the wall of flesh the game transforms and it becomes hard again.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 19, 2013)

I've shown a few people my mushroom farm, but I figured I'd post it here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2013)

Must be a small world.  You didn't have to go down far at all to reach the underworld. XD


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 19, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Must be a small world.  You didn't have to go down far at all to reach the underworld. XD



You just have to be at level depth underground to grow mushrooms, not reach the underworld.  My house is around 290 feet above the underground.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2013)

"Underground" is the word I was looking for.  On large worlds, it's at about 1000 feet I think.

I always do a similar ladder except I put water pipes on either side to duct water to just above the hell level where I can bring lava up to create obsidian.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 6, 2013)

Dang, I just entered hard mode and am really getting my butt handed to me after many many hours of total domination.  Even the Wall of Flesh wasn't a big deal.  I'm going to have to rethink my choices of weapons and make some new ones.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2013)

I played on hard mode (now medium) and losing everything upon death was a real downer.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I played on hard mode (now medium) and losing everything upon death was a real downer.



No, not the hard difficulty setting, hardmode refers to the stage the game enters after beating the Wall of Flesh - much harder enemies, new ore, items, and biomes.

http://wiki.terrariaonline.com/Hardmode


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, the last time I played it was before the Wall of Flesh was added.  I really should go kill it. XD


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 8, 2013)

Boy, is my face red

I've put over 130 hours into this game, and didn't even notice until just a second ago that my armor has always been in the social slot column, not the equip column.  For the love of Pete, I bet things are going to be a lot easier from here on out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Alex... you gave up gaming with us for...This game?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 8, 2013)

I didn't give up doodley squat.  You just don't bring me flowers, anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I didn't give up doodley squat.  You just don't bring me flowers, anymore.



I feel like towel thats been thrown away! lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2013)

Terraria 1.2 went live!


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Terraria 1.2 went live!



Yes it did.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 1, 2013)

Mapping function is nice, but not exactly intuitive.  

Extra row of inventory is great.  Not sure why they added it though...

The change to the crafting UI is neat, if a little wonky.

I'm not sure if the improvement are universally better, but I'm looking forward to some more play time.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 1, 2013)

I think i last played this game months ago, I've heard a while back that the devs weren't gonna update the PC version anymore, obviously they've changed their minds. so, what has changed then since the update? is it worth getting back in to the game?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Terraria 1.2 went live!



Wow, I thought they said they weren't going to do any more development on Terraria! I'm glad they changed their minds.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 2, 2013)

I read the update is bigger than the 1.1 update, over a million new additions/changes. You have to start a new world to get the full experience. I'm enjoying playing it over especially with all the new stuff. Underground is more unexpected and the world in general feels more natural and dynamic.

Get in and play for an hour, you'll be hooked.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I think i last played this game months ago, I've heard a while back that the devs weren't gonna update the PC version anymore, obviously they've changed their minds. so, what has changed then since the update? is it worth getting back in to the game?


A lot. Way too much to list here:
http://gamingprotocol.net/terraria-1-2-changelog-release-1st-oct-2013/


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup, gonna be buying this soon.


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Time to get into this amazing game once again


----------



## KainXS (Oct 2, 2013)

finally, altogether I like it alot more than the 1.1 so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2014)

Terraria 1.2.3 is available for people out of the know:
http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/terraria-1-2-3.132539/


I also made a server manager available here:
http://fordgt90concept.homeip.net/apps/Binaries/MultiTerrariaServer.zip

Not only does it manage many servers, it exposes server commands to users and adds several new commands like infinite (issues a command every x minutes; example: /infinite noon 3 would make it day forever while /infinite would cancel it making the cycle resume normally, realtime, realdate, config (reloads config.xml), and restart (saves, exits, and starts the server).  Look at the DTD file for the available features in the XML.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a server if anyone is interested. Its a large map.

205.144.219.6:7777


----------



## punisher186 (Feb 21, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a server if anyone is interested. Its a large map.
> 
> 205.144.219.6:7777


Does it need updated?  I tried connecting and I got "You are not using the same version as this server."  My client is v1.2.3.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2014)

punisher186 said:


> Does it need updated?  I tried connecting and I got "You are not using the same version as this server."  My client is v1.2.3.1



Just updated it, For got to when the new update came out


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 22, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just updated it, For got to when the new update came out



I just logged in to check it out, I haven't played this game for a few months and have been trying to get back into it.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 22, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> I just logged in to check it out, I haven't played this game for a few months and have been trying to get back into it.



Since which update?  I ask because if it was more than two months ago you might want to start a new world.  

There were massive changes to some one time placement items, and it seems like pyramids actually generate reasonably frequently now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2015)

Terraria 1.3 is launching June 30th.  List of announced changes here: http://terraria.gamepedia.com/Upcoming_features


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 8, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Terraria 1.3 is launching June 30th.  List of announced changes here: http://terraria.gamepedia.com/Upcoming_features



Can not wait


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2015)

1.3 is out peeps, play and enjoy!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I got my server switched over and besides TerrariaServer.exe giving me a lot of fits (they clearly haven't put the work into it they need to be), I was able to play for a bit.  I only played one full cycle (20 minutes I think) and I already saw a lot of good changes on a new world from the Guide throwing arrows at enemies to more wild life, to being able to unpack a herb pack which gave a bunch of different craftable plants.  They did a lot of work to the whole game and not just end game content.

It kind of sucks that you have to launch it through Steam to get Steam features in the dedicated server.  I don't even know how one would do that because the executables are different.  It would really be nice to use the Steam friends list for authorizing users.  I know the guys that made TShock really wanted VAC ban support.  I don't know if this is it or not.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I got my server switched over and besides TerrariaServer.exe giving me a lot of fits (they clearly haven't put the work into it they need to be), I was able to play for a bit.  I only played one full cycle (20 minutes I think) and I already saw a lot of good changes on a new world from the Guide throwing arrows at enemies to more wild life, to being able to unpack a herb pack which gave a bunch of different craftable plants.  They did a lot of work to the whole game and not just end game content.
> 
> It kind of sucks that you have to launch it through Steam to get Steam features in the dedicated server.  I don't even know how one would do that because the executables are different.  It would really be nice to use the Steam friends list for authorizing users.  I know the guys that made TShock really wanted VAC ban support.  I don't know if this is it or not.



You have a server? Is is starting from the beginning? Are you allowing people to join you?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, I can't.  It's hosted on my pathetic 40 KB/s up internet connection.

If you're willing to pay for a good host GameServers.com offers it (minimum is 10 player server, $10/month).


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2015)

That's too bad.

I doubt ill be buying any servers for Terraria, it's a little unnecessary for such a tiny game. My upload is 2Mbit/250KB/s, I could host a small one with ease I think. If you want to play multi with someone else I can set it up or you upload the server files.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2015)

40 KB/s is sufficient unless there is either a lot of fluids moving or there's a massive fight (e.g. the Pumpking event).  Things start slowing to a crawl then.  Just exploring/building, the game uses very little.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 40 KB/s is sufficient unless there is either a lot of fluids moving or there's a massive fight (e.g. the Pumpking event).  Things start slowing to a crawl then.  Just exploring/building, the game uses very little.



Interesting. I had no idea. How does it use resources on a PC? Is it ram/cpu/hd heavy?

I made a whole new char for 1.3, I have full Shadow Armor, Phaseblade, Meteor Hamaxe and the other Demonite tools. Getting ready to do Skeletron soon.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 1, 2015)

Have you guys gone to expert mode yet?  I've got to say, the initial difficult is pleasantly punishing.  I'm not looking forward to fighting Duke Fishron.

Seriously though, when an errant eyeball at night can waste you in two hits, and that's actually fun, you've made the game pleasantly more difficult.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Interesting. I had no idea. How does it use resources on a PC? Is it ram/cpu/hd heavy?


In 1.2.3, RAM was <1 GiB on a large map.  CPU usage (make sure to change priority to 3 in serverconfig.txt) is minimal.  I think everything is in the memory so no, not very stressing on hard drives.  One thing to beware of though is that the game only autosaves at dawn.  You have to remember to manually save before closing the window or that whole day could be lost.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Have you guys gone to expert mode yet?  I've got to say, the initial difficult is pleasantly punishing.  I'm not looking forward to fighting Duke Fishron.
> 
> Seriously though, when an errant eyeball at night can waste you in two hits, and that's actually fun, you've made the game pleasantly more difficult.


I'm not that brave. :x


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 2, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Have you guys gone to expert mode yet?  I've got to say, the initial difficult is pleasantly punishing.  I'm not looking forward to fighting Duke Fishron.
> 
> Seriously though, when an errant eyeball at night can waste you in two hits, and that's actually fun, you've made the game pleasantly more difficult.



Yeah, maybe after I get to end game in normal. Nice to see as an option though.


----------



## Toxicoz (Jul 8, 2015)

The game is not bad but when I play it to much it gets dull and boring.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2015)

Playing on a small world really accelerates how long it takes to beat.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 8, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing on a small world really accelerates how long it takes to beat.



Indeed.

I now have a regular large world game, an expert medium world game and a small world multiplayer game with one other. xD

Expert is hard, the Eye of Cthulhu was insane... wow.. if I didn't have the nurse I would would have failed it miserably.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 8, 2015)

So, there are a few things to note.

First, going with a hard core difficulty on an expert world is...not recommended.  Holy crap, the slime bent me over and had its way with me.  The jungle was a bad joke.
Second, the enemy AI improvement is huge in expert mode.  I could beat the tar out of bosses easily on regular mode, but the AI improvements have made sleep walking through the game impossible.
Third, that demon heart.  You want it ASAP in expert mode.  One slot doesn't sound like a lot, but with the introduction of some awesome new fusion items (Celestial Shell is surprisingly awesome) means that one extra slot and a couple of others are now free.  Boy do you need them.
Fourth, small worlds are good for grind, but bad for storage.  I've amassed everything from 1.1 to now, and you need a large world just to build the tower to store everything.  


All in all, this game has new life breathed into it again.  There are genuine improvements, and even if you don't like everything it's like we got another free game, because we bought Terraria a couple of years ago.  I wish more developers did this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2015)

So Demon Heart adds a sixth accessory slot?  I imagine it is really difficult to get.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 9, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So Demon Heart adds a sixth accessory slot?  I imagine it is really difficult to get.



It's a reward from the wall of flesh treasure bags.  I had about 16 in my inventory before I decided to use it. 



Managed to get to the lunar event.  That last section of boss might as well be a middle finger to solo players.  The debuff it offers is no weapon/armor healing for 17 seconds, and it's fast enough that it might as well just say "thanks for defeating 4 grindy underlings, you're going to have to do that at least a couple more times before you even have an idea of how to beat me."


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jul 9, 2015)

So, me and my friend who used to play this finally got together to play this game again. We used to play it all the time like 4 years ago (it's amazing how time flies isn't it). We made a softcore large world, and put it on expert mode. We thought we could handle it, but man, like @lilhasselhoffer said, it definitely took some time to get used to it... (not surprising, when every enemy in the game has double health and does double damage) We're still happy we did it, because it does add a nice amount of challenge to the game (I especially like gow they made boss health scale with the nulber of people fighting). We managed to defeat the EoC after about 5 tries (the first try got screwed up because we had now idea how crazy it got near the end, and it spawned on its own twice while we were underground ) and right now we're just caving a bit more and I'm focussing on building a bit with the marble I found underground (building is like 50% of the fun of course ). We're probably gonna tackel BoC very soon 
I gotta say, my respect for the developers is just skyrocketing again. I mean, three times now they've given us an update that pretty much doubles the game's content.. I mean just think of all the times this game was available for like €2.50, and how much content you get for it!


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 16, 2015)

So the melee weapon The Seedler is very strong. I got it from fishing before they patched it. Plantera on expert is hard but The Golem is really easy...

I didn't know that killing the cultists would start the event for the last boss... wasn't prepared 

My next boss is Duke Fishron I think. I need to make a fighting area in the ocean.

Loving 1.3, 100hrs since the patch came out 8|


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 17, 2015)

For those just starting out with Terraria, the progression is a little ill defined.  

1) Beat Eye of Cthulu.  Either it is a random spawn on the surface at night, or you can summon it with the suspicious looking eye item.  If the battle takes too long the eye will desummon, so if you're using the item summon it at the very beginning of the night.  You can beat this with wooden armor and a bow, but copper/tin armor is recommended.
-Beat a Goblin Invasion-
2) Beat either the Brain of Cthulu, or the Eater of Worlds.  The summoning items (Bloody Spine or Worm Food respectively) can be obtained via whatever item the creatures drop in your world, which depends upon your world gen.  Gold/Platinum armor is recommended for this, though beating them with copper and an excellent ranged/penetrating weapon is a possibility.
3) Defeat the King Slime.  Its spawn is assured whenever the slime rain falls from the sky.  Nothing special here, but do note damage shrinks it while spawning more blue slimes.  You get the ninja armor from the King Slime.  Not great, but plenty of gel.
4) Defeat the queen bee.  As long as you've gotten the area cleaned up, and have a high jump, this should be a breeze.  Bee items are less than stellar, but decent weapons for a starting magic user.
5) It's Skeletron time.  Make sure to have crimtane/demonite armor and a strong ranged weapon.  A pair of wings, or at least the rocket boots from a goblin invasion would be an ideal way to make you mobile enough for this battle.  Once you've put Skeletron down, head into the dungeon he protected, and loot some awesome items you'll be needing soon enough.  
6) Now that you've defeated the three original bosses, it's time for the Wall of Flesh.  By this point you've gotten to the hottest place in the world, and those wings have proven their value as a mining spree can easily open into a dangerous canyon.  The wall of flesh requires either a good deal of time mining out a huge path in the underworld, or enough mobility to run and gun.  Either way, Hellstone armor and weapons are a must.  Once the Wall of Flesh is defeated, prepare for your world to change.  Welcome the hard mode.  Make sure to use the hammer you just got from the Wall of Flesh on at least 3 demon altars, so your world can be blessed with newer, and stronger, minerals.  You'll need these minerals to fight off the next few bosses.
-Beat the Snowman Invasion (Late December)-
-Beat the Pirate Invasion-
-Beat the Goblin Invasion again, to get new stuff- 
7) Now that you've seen the hallowed and your corruption/crimson has expanded, it's time to take on the first three bosses again.  Only this time, they've been mechanized.  Eye of Cthulu becomes The Twins, Eater of Worlds becomes The Destroyer, and Skeletron becomes Skeletron prime.  These new bosses offer you hallowed bars and souls.  You'll need the bars for armor and equipment, and the souls will give you new weapons and gear.  Welcome to the first time that one set of armor has a variant for each main type of play (summoning is excluded, but the class really doesn't come into its own for a while.  
8) Seven bosses down, and the next resides in the Jungle.  Plantera is in the jungle, and while you're searching for its bulb you should definitely pick up as much Chlorophyte ore as possible.  If you can manage it, craft Chlorophyte aremor to your tastes, and put Plantera down.  If you're lucky, The Axe will await you when Plantera falls (an immensely powerful hammer+axe).  No matter what, the key to the temple is dropped.  
9) Finding the Temple is difficult, but defeating it proves even more challenging without either Specter armor, Shroomite armor, or Turtle armor.  Hopefully you've gotten plenty of Chlorophyte, because it's the basis of all three of those armor types.  Once the Golem goes down, you've got access to beetle armor and the Picksaw (pickaxe+axe).
-Defeat the Pumpkin Moon event, or at least survive long enough to get the Pumpkin Sword-
-Defeat the Martian Madness.  It will probably destroy you without a constructed arena-
10) It's time to go fishing.  Unfortunately, that means it's time for Duke Fishron.  Once it's put to bed you'll have access to the Fishron wings and the Flairon.  Welcome to a dream for Melee characters, ranged and homing melee bubbles.
-Defeat the Frost Moon event.  It's just an upgraded Pumpkin Moon.  The great prizes here are for magic users.-
11) Begin the Lunar Event.  You will get your crap wrecked.  Once you manage to defeat three of the 4 towers go craft some new weapons.  Each new fragment gives you access to more amazing stuff.  Magic users should cap the Stardust, Vortex will fall to projectile weapons, Solar is for melee players, and the Nebula tower rewards magic users.  Once you've got new weapons, prepare to get wrecked.  Kill the last tower, and 60 seconds later the Moon Lord arrives.  Good luck with that.  It's tough as nails, but will reward you with the absolute best weapons in the game.  Combine that with Luminite, and you can craft the best armor.  Welcome to the end of Terraria.  Murder enough Moor Lords, and you can get some of the very best stuff the game has to offer.  Welcome to Meowmere.


That seems so very short of a description, but Terraria is about the discovery.  Between that, and building a lava moat, it's a game worth experiencing.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 17, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> For those just starting out with Terraria, the progression is a little ill defined.
> 
> 1) Beat Eye of Cthulu.  Either it is a random spawn on the surface at night, or you can summon it with the suspicious looking eye item.  If the battle takes too long the eye will desummon, so if you're using the item summon it at the very beginning of the night.  You can beat this with wooden armor and a bow, but copper/tin armor is recommended.
> -Beat a Goblin Invasion-
> ...




You can summon the brain/eater by breaking orbs/hearts too not just the item that summons them.

Also, the goblin invasion don't drop the rocket boots anymore, you have to buy them from the goblin tinker NPC.


A good explanation of the boss progression though. One of the very few Terraria weaknesses is the lack or direction or explanation on what to do. The Guide NPC will help a little but having the Terraria Wiki open is key imo.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 22, 2015)

Just defeated the last boss in Terraria on Expert. Not easy, took about 7 tries with different tactics/items. I used ranged/bullets with a long skybridge to finally get him.

Kept all spoilers that I could out of the above sentence . 


Now to get the rest of the Steam achievements for the game and i'll be mostly satisfied. I'm not one to care about achievements but idk, it's Terraria and now that I took down the last boss there are only 4 or 5 achievements left to get.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2015)

Before 1.3, the Christmas event was the hardest.  Is it still?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/free-steam-games.214489/

giving away 3 terraria keys


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Before 1.3, the Christmas event was the hardest.  Is it still?



It depends, if you go on expert and consider getting to the last wave of the Christmas event as completing that event then it could still be considered the most difficult I think.

On expert it is almost always required to have an arena built for each boss in order to defeat it, the same goes for the events and since the Christmas event has 20 waves it's length and number of enemies could be considered the most difficult to contend with. I found Plantera to be very difficult without clearing out a huge area in the undergound jungle. Even now I bet I couldn't kill Plantera without enough room and I am much further through the game with better gear.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2015)

With Plantera even on normal mode, I'd always make a giant square in the jungle  with a flat running path on the top and bottom with a rope on the sides and just go around and around until Plantera died.

You're absolutely right about needing an arena often tailor made to the boss.  That's one of the things I like about Terraria.  None of the bosses are really a push over.  On a related note: King Slime killed me three times in a row that bully!


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> With Plantera even on normal mode, I'd always make a giant square in the jungle  with a flat running path on the top and bottom with a rope on the sides and just go around and around until Plantera died.
> 
> You're absolutely right about needing an arena often tailor made to the boss.  That's one of the things I like about Terraria.  None of the bosses are really a push over.  On a related note: King Slime killed me three times in a row that bully!



lol, King Slime is easy when you get him stuck in your house  He would be really hard in an open area for sure.

I find with the events (or even the king slime) once you get the banners for killing 50/100/150 etc. of the same enemy (slimes for the king slime helps since he spawns so many) and you place the banner by your battle arenas those enemies become quite a bit easier to kill and finally manageable. It really helped me get to the higher waves of the pumpkin moon. The drop I got from the last boss should get me to the 15th wave of the Pumpkin Moon now so  I can have that achievement and hopefully the Christmas event as well.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 22, 2015)

wow I didn't know we have a lot of terraria players here,
I was hooked up with this game by my friend,
who tells me to try and play it.

end game equipment and items, like the Terrarian YoYo and the SDMG, is very VERY powerful.
I can get closer to 30-40k dps with it combined with the right armor of course


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 22, 2015)

Personally, the invasion events, going by difficulty, are:
Goblin invasion
Blood Moon
Goblin invasion 2.0 (summoning in hard mode offers new enemies into the mix)
Pirate invasion (assuming you don't summon it in easy mode)
Solar Eclipse
Pumpkin Moon
Martian Madness
Frost Moon


The frost moon is still kinda cheap, but only because those flying enemies never seem to play fair.  Between the Ice Queen floating off stage, and the Elf Copters being surprisingly durable and quick, you really need a good arena and a lot of mobility to tackle that event.  Banners, a honey pool, campfires, water candles, heart lanterns, and end game armors/weapons are a must if playing solo.  Martian Madness is difficult, but if you plunk down a two block thick wall above your head and summon the stardust dragon it's trivial to latch onto the underside of the blocks, and kill anything.  Those saucer trophies are quickly stacking up in my inventory.    


Separate issue, anyone else experiencing a lot more slow-downs in the game?  My lower specification laptop is pretty much par for the course, but even with a 3930k and 7970 the game occasionally slows down.  After about 10 minutes of play the issues resolve themselves, but it's personally a new experience for me.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 22, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Separate issue, anyone else experiencing a lot more slow-downs in the game? My lower specification laptop is pretty much par for the course, but even with a 3930k and 7970 the game occasionally slows down. After about 10 minutes of play the issues resolve themselves, but it's personally a new experience for me.



Can't say that I have. If you have multicore lighting on I would turn it off, I had issues with it on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2015)

Once in a while the game locks up for a second or two for me.  Never found out why and I don't think it happens to anyone else in the server.



LightningJR said:


> lol, King Slime is easy when you get him stuck in your house  He would be really hard in an open area for sure.


The bastard shrunk down and went through a 3 high large tree.  I was trying to evade him but it didn't work. 


Ice Queen = H4X


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Once in a while the game locks up for a second or two for me. Never found out why and I don't think it happens to anyone else in the server.



Yup, this sounds like the multicore lighting issue, I had it as well. Check in your options for multicore lighting, turn it off it should fix your issues.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2015)

I do know it kind of locks up every time the background changes.  It is especially noticeable when riding an underground rail.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 23, 2015)

I've done my frost moon in expert mode,
and I wont do it again.
those ice queen is hacking, hits damn hard, and projectiles everywhere.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 23, 2015)

AhokZYashA said:


> I've done my frost moon in expert mode,
> and I wont do it again.
> those ice queen is hacking, hits damn hard, and projectiles everywhere.



I just did it, got to wave 15 to get the achievement with no real issues. I started late so it turned day half way to wave 16 but if wave 20 it's anything like wave 15 of the pumpkin moon (both are the last waves of the events) it'll be impossible.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 23, 2015)

wave 15 is nothing compared with the last waves.
especially wave 20. you got at least 5 ice queens flying about.

pumpkin moon is also quite difficult, especially with 10 pumpkings throwing blades at you.

I used solar armor set, all warding accessories, and uses a godly terrarian, and a godly solar eruption


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2015)

The only way I survived them before expert mode was via the health leaching knives and a lot of spike traps at the bottom of the arena on a timer.


----------

